# Trucks Gone Wild @******* Yacht Club Nov 4,5 & 6



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

EVENTS

Anyone going? We have about ten bikes going at this point, should be a good time!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Been wanting to make a trip down there. Never been there before and looks like a great place to ride.. Kinda hard to get a group up to go that far around here. Got a big ride at Boggs & Boulders on Halloween so gotta see if I break anything.. Might just come solo !!!!


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

its a good time to be had. we might have some folks coming from texas.


----------

